# Illustrator: Landkarte - Aufteilen



## nicole abraham (22. Januar 2005)

Hallo, 

ich habe folgendes Problem: Eine ganz normale physische USA Landkarte (vektorformat) bestehend aus 5 Ebenen (Flachland,Hügel,Berge,Flüsse,Seen) diese befinden sich alle in einer Ebene und sind Gruppiert. Nun lege ich die Umrisse der einzelnen Bundesstaaten als Gitter darüber. Gibt es eine Möglichkeit, das Gitter mit der unteren physischen Landkarte so zu verbinden das ich aus der USA Karte alle 50 Bundesstaaten erhalte und mir diese einzeln aus der vorher gesamten USA-Karte "herausziehen" kann? 

Danke für Eure Hilfe 
Nicole


----------



## thoru (24. Januar 2005)

Hallo Nicole...

die ganze  Geschichte ist mit ein wenig Arbeit verbunden. Lege dir bitte ein paar Kopien 
deiner Landkarte an, es sollten in etwa soviele sein wie Bundesstaaten vorhanden sind.
Nun fügst du jeder Landkarte ein Gitter des Bundesstaat zu und markierst sodann alle
beide. Versuche nun die Funktion Schnittmenge bilden aus der Pathfinderpalette. Achte 
bitte auf die Reihenfolge der Unterebenen, denn das Gitter sollte auf der Karte liegen.

cu
Thorsten


----------

